# Pain gone! Still Dp tho



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

So I've been dealing with facial pain and head pressure for about a year and has finally subsided. I still feel tightness in my face but no pain. I think time and also being active, eating healthy, and controlling my anxiety has got me to his point. I am still DP tho. I have problems with time perception and concentration, forgetfulness. It maybe that I have and extreme case of ADHD. Just putting this out to people who have pain and giving them hope that it will pass


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Great to hear Sportsdude! Always nice to see some positivity around here, so these kinds of posts are refreshing to see. Keep at it with the optimism, and these baby steps will eventually lead you to your destination. Just keep moving forward.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey man! thanks! How are u? What's ur dp like? Hope ur in your way to recovery as well!


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sportsdude8 said:


> So I've been dealing with facial pain and head pressure for about a year and has finally subsided. I still feel tightness in my face but no pain. I think time and also being active, eating healthy, and controlling my anxiety has got me to his point. I am still DP tho. I have problems with time perception and concentration, forgetfulness. It maybe that I have and extreme case of ADHD. Just putting this out to people who have pain and giving them hope that it will pass


Hey I also have a lot of face and head pain/ pressure. Like today was awful. That's good to hear yours subsided. I wish mine would. My whole body hurts so much. I don't want to be negative but this thing makes me want to give up. I have never been a suicidal person but I know I for sure would feel better off dead. I am at a loss. I exercise, I eat well, I still go do things but I am so miserable still.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

You sound just like me when I was doing everything right and still no results! I think what helped me was socializing a lot even tho it was hard for me to form sentences. I just forced myself and even tho I felt crappy I felt better being around people crappy than by myself. I also like u exercised a lot and eat the right foods and take vitamins. I think by distracting yourself like socializing or reading a good book helped me tremendously. I think my brain realized there is no threat and my pain decreased. There are times tho I do feel my body try to mess with me by making me feel like shit but it has been less and less. Just keep doing what ur doing. This is going to be a process.. I'm still not recovered but at least it isn't as bad as I was. I've been Dp for about a year. If you have any questions or need a person to be here for you please feel free to message me here.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you still have brain fog? Blank mind? This is driving me crazy!


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sportsdude do you feel like your soul is gone? My body is super weightless feeling and feels like my soul is gone. Like I am totally gone. All I am is a mere body/ shell that is super confused about everything.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> Sportsdude do you feel like your soul is gone? My body is super weightless feeling and feels like my soul is gone. Like I am totally gone. All I am is a mere body/ shell that is super confused about everything.


What caused your DP coffeegirl9?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

This episode happened immediately following a breakup in January that came out of no where. I have been dealing with DP since 2009 after a traumatic experience however. I have gotten better at times but it just keeps happening. And this is the worst yet. A whole year down the drain with not experiencing any of it.


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

good to hear


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey hopeful and coffeegirl .yes I do feel like I'm here but I'm dead.Lately I've been having thoughts like if in a dream and can't wake up? Or like if I am in a coma. But I know in my heart I'm alive and present. I just had these random thoughts last week. Like I just have a physical body but my mind is shut down. I can't concentrate, I feel separated from the world, time flys by or is really slow. I have trouble with organizing anything. So I'm still ways from
Recovery but at least I have seen slight improvements with pain being a major relief


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

you can do this bruh


----------

